#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Regarding HYSYS 3.2 License Failed

## karthickchem1986

My system is running with Windows 7 32 bit and after installing HYSYS 3.2 and While opening HYSYS program. I had changed the time for 2 yrs back. I am getting the following error message 

License Request failed for HYSYS application

No Net 			 18. No such feature recognized by server
user-PC 			 18. No such feature recognized by server



Please anybody help me in this regard...See More: Regarding HYSYS 3.2 License Failed

----------


## mkhurram79

no need to worry just date back your computer before installing and using hysys. otherwise you can install aspenone hysys.

----------


## sid.shakil

> My system is running with Windows 7 32 bit and after installing HYSYS 3.2 and While opening HYSYS program. I had changed the time for 2 yrs back. I am getting the following error message 
> 
> License Request failed for HYSYS application
> 
> No Net 			 18. No such feature recognized by server
> user-PC 			 18. No such feature recognized by server
> 
> Please anybody help me in this regard...





Dear All,
I had installed Hysys 3.2  on Windows 7, earlier which was running perfectly when i was changing date to 2008.
Then I tried to install HYSYS from Aspen V 8 which due to some error not installed properly.

I had uninstalled ASPEN V8 & again tried to install HYSYS 3.2, but now after complete installation when i changed the date to 2008 & tried to Start HYSYS it is not opening up & Showing Error Msg 
" Data File View " Default View" C;Program files\HYPROTECH\ HYSYS 3.2\ Support\eclssn.odf

& when i followed this path eclssn.odf file is missing.

I think this missin file could be the reason?
Plz. support in resolving this issue.

If someone had installed HYSYS 3.2 plz. just copy & upload this small file "eclssn.odf" from the path
C;Program files\HYPROTECH\ HYSYS 3.2\ Support\eclssn.odf

If someone had already resolved such issue plz. let me know.

Awating for your kind support.
Thanks in ADVANCE.

----------


## sid.shakil

ASW! Muhammad Khurram sahab,
Plz. support as u always do.

----------

